# Tired of listening to the wind



## jkbhso3 (Nov 24, 2006)

So i just recently bought myself and Audi 100 with a Gamma CC Radio. The stereo wasnt outputting sound, the lights worked on the face and the digital display had characters on the screen but the light on the display wasnt working. so i pulled a fuse to see if it was good. i ended up putting it into safe mode. ive since found 2 codes in my manual, i punched in the wrong one so im waiting for it to reset. my question is that ive read online that the cd changers that came with the car are 6 disc and 10 disc options. 6 disc being an alpine and the 10 disc being a sony/blaupunkt.

The 6-disc version: (part # 4D0 035 111), Made by ALPINE. 
The 10-disc version: (part # 4A0 035 111)), Made by Blaupunkt / Sony - It is no longer available. ( can be connected only with an Audi Tranceiver part # 4A0 035 239 - It is a Blaupunkt 7 607 765 082 )

well ive checked my truck to see which one i have and it turns out that its a Pioneer Premier 12 disc it has a separate controller for selecting disc and changing track on the left side of the steering wheel mounted on the dash. any idea if this actually works with my stereo at all? also any idea as to why the stereo seems to function but without audio? please help


----------

